# Pulsed Radiofrequency



## hgolfos (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a doctor doing a pulsed radiofrequency at T5, T6 DRG (dorsal root ganglion)  He wants to bill 64999 times two.  It has been our experience so far that most payors will not cover this procedure because it is considered experimental.  My problem is, I can't find any direction on whether or not this procedure can be appropriately billed multiple times.  I would appreciate any guidance or experienced input anyone has to offer.

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Jul 24, 2008)

Why are you using the unlisted procedure versus 64626 (which includes radiofrequency in the lay description)?


----------



## hgolfos (Jul 28, 2008)

According to the AMA the 646 codes are for destruction of the nerve and since *Pulsed* radiofrequency does not destroy the nerve 64999 is the recommended code.  This is not the typical heat RFA.  My question is still whether or not anyone knows if this can be billed on multiple levels.  The Pain Management Answer Book doesn't give any direction in that regard.


----------



## mbort (Jul 28, 2008)

I cant think of any pain management codes off the top of my head that dont allow us to code "per level"...so my answer is yes..I would code "per level" if the documentation supports it.


----------



## hgolfos (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks ;-)


----------

